
Top Startup Trends of 2020 - jhow15
https://explodingtopics.com/blog/startup-trends
======
keenmaster
“ We can expect some of the biggest tech startups of the 2020s to start off as
no-code Minimum Viable Products (MVPs).”

I’m excited for this. Many people have great ideas that they can’t execute
because they don’t know how to code and their friends who do are too busy.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Agreed! I’ve seen a developer focus on and advertise their business as taking
your no code workflows and refactoring them out into your own business line
application. Interesting times ahead in this space!

